# Mail collecte les"contacts"mais ou ?



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
rien trouvé d'équivalents ici,
Mail (parfait ) me collecte automatiquement des centaines de "contacts" à chaque fois que j'émets ou reçoit un message d'un nouveau correspondant,
très bien,,
mais ou passée cette liste là ?
elle n'est absolument pas dans mon carnet d'adresses mais quand dans le champs d'un nouveau mail écrire à :
 je tape les lettres de l'alphabet, j'y retrouve des dizaines de correspondants 
quasi inconnus avec qui je n'ai eu parfois qu'un seul échange de courrier.
Comment accéder à cette liste là pour la gérer ?
comment la transférer dans mon Carnet d'adresses ?
un vrai mystère..
rien trouvé dans l'aide de Mail...;-(
Patrick JJ


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Un classique... barre des menus de mail, fenêtre... destinataires précédents... là tu peux faire du ménage à ta guise


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Juillet 2014)

Merci à toi Petitpierro,
j'avais pas su trouver cette simplissime commande,
je vois, bientôt 7000 messages au compteur !
 super gourou du Mac,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## pierrep (18 Juillet 2014)

Quelqu'un sait où trouver le fichier contenant cette base de données ?
Je m'explique : j'ai fait une clean install de Mountain Lion puis j'ai importé mes anciennes BAL dans Mail, malheureusement cette base n'a pas été prise en compte dans l'importation...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2014)

tout à fait normal puisque tu as configuré un Mail à neuf
il n'a donc aucune raison d'avoir une quelconque donnée  " destinataires précedents" puisque ce Mail n'a pas encore servi à envoyer quoique ce soit !


----------



## pierrep (18 Juillet 2014)

Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas normal (ni le contraire d'ailleurs).
J'ai importé une boite à lettre avec des centaines de messages sur plusieurs années !
Ces adresses pourraient l'être également, non ? C'est si stupide d'imaginer que ce soit possible ?

Enfin peu importe, ça ne répond pas à ma question :
Où trouver "physiquement" cette base de données dans l'ancien dossier utilisateur ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2014)

encoire une fois
Mail NEUF = données destinataires precedents = RIEN

Par contre SI on souhaite retrouver  des réglages comme "avant" , on ne configure pas Mail ( ni le carnet d'adresse)  à neuf
mais on reprend les fichiers de Mail ( et carnet) de l'ancien compte
c'est largement développé

destinataires précedents inrteragit à plusieurs endroits ( via réglages Mail et données de carnet) et ceci de facon differente selon les OS

tu peux tenter de restaurer le fichier (depuis tes sauvegardes externes)  selon cette méthode
toutefois je doute que ca marche si le carnet et autres furent configurés à neuf également

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23386394


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2014)

pierrep a dit:


> Où trouver "physiquement" cette base de données dans l'ancien dossier utilisateur ?



Maison > Bibliothèque > Application Support > Adressbook > MailRecents-v4.abdmr 

Edit : tout tiens dans le lien de Pascal


----------



## pierrep (18 Juillet 2014)

Merci aCLR, je vais tester ça, sachant que la BAL vient d'un système sous Leopard 
@pascalformac : j'ai préféré faire une boite "neuve" pour avoir un base de données Mail saine.
En tout cas merci à vous, je vous tiens au courant de ma tentative de récup...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2014)

pierrep a dit:


> @pascalformac : j'ai préféré faire une boite "neuve" pour avoir un base de données Mail saine.
> .


et bien dans ce cas on ne cherche pas à recuperer d'anciens fichiers de fonctionnement (anciens OS et anciens comptes)    car non seulement pas du même OS mais en plus fichiers d'occaze , pas du tout crées par et pour   CE mail ou CE carnet d'adresses

on peut pas avoir le beurre l'argent du beurre , une bassine à baratter le beurre  neuve et le sourire de la crèmière en bonus

et j'ai de très gros doutes sur bascule directe  de fichier de fonctionnement  10.5 à 10.8, surtout ceux là
(3 OS de difference , donc 3 evolutions de conception et codage  Mail et carnet)


----------



## pierrep (18 Juillet 2014)

Eh bien, Pascalforrmac, puisque tu sembles apprécier les proverbes, je te dirais : "qui ne tente rien, n'a rien !'

Je viens de récupérer une longue liste de "Destinataires précédents" en écrasant simplement le fichier en question qui, depuis Leopard, n'a pas changé de nom, ni d'emplacement et ni de format (SQL).

Et ça marche parfaitement !

Merci en tout cas à ceux qui m'ont mis sur la voie&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2014)

et bien tant mieux

edit
à titre de précaution songer à   eventuellement faire un select clic droit /mettre dans le carnet
ca double le listing  en créant de vraies fiches carnet


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2014)

Si c'est pour faire des clics droit à chaque remplissage du champ destinataire d'un mail autant importer le carnet d'adresses, nan &#11822;


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est pour faire des clics droit à chaque remplissage du champ destinataire d'un mail autant importer le carnet d'adresses, nan &#11822;


il doit faire chaud par chez toi

destinataires precedents c'est pas le carnet 


et dans la fenetre ( de mail)  destinataires precedents a un mix

 *ceux qui sont déjà dans le carnet sont indiqués
et
** ceux qui ne le sont pas ont l'option d'intégration dans le carnet

le select multiple ( menu ou via touche maj) permet une creation en une passe de plusieurs nouvelles fiches
( qui donc n'étaient PAS dans l'ancien carnet , importé ou non)


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> il doit faire chaud par chez toi
> 
> destinataires precedents c'est pas le carnet



Oui plutôt ! Sans compter que ma journée était parsemée d'embûches Mais je m'écarte du pourquoi je suis arrivé ici.


----------

